# MacBook pro et TV en WIFI ?



## boni30 (13 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens de faire l acquisition d'une tv qui dispose d'une connexion wifi (Samsung u e55 8700 c). 
J'ai un Apple tv et une Time capsule avec laquelle j'ai crée le propre réseau "maison". 

Tout marche bien mais je souhaiterai pouvoir connecter SANS FIL mon MB ou mon iPad à ma TV pour pouvoir surfer sur Internet ou voir des fichiers pdf. Le but : éviter de devoir brancher le mb en hdmi a la Tv. 

Pensez vous qu'il existe une logiciel. Amble de faire ça ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## jethro2009 (14 Juillet 2010)

Clairement non !


----------



## boni30 (14 Juillet 2010)

Ah bon ?!

Il n existe pas un petit logiciel type  air vidéo sur iPad pour faire un partage d'écran avec ma tv en wifi ???


----------



## jethro2009 (14 Juillet 2010)

- Pour le MB cela n'existe pas, ou alors cela marche mal;
- Pour l'iPad, selon les développeurs, c'est limité à 640 * 480;

Par ailleurs, quel est la vitesse de connexion du wifi de la tv ? 54 Mb/s ?


----------



## boni30 (14 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Pour le débit, j'ai plusieurs méga chez orange.

Je comprends pas qu'aucun développeur n'ai travaillé là dessus car le streaming via air video marche super  bien donc on devrait pouvoir voir le bureau de son ordi sur sa tv sans trop de souci ?

Je demande pas une super définition ou autre (j'ai l'apple tv pour ça) mais simplement pouvoir surfer sur le net sur mon grand écran...


----------



## boni30 (16 Juillet 2010)

Personne n'a une idée pour m aider svp ?


----------

